# Kindle Fire HD 7" Loose charge socket



## Doug Jeffreys (Jul 1, 2015)

I've had my Kindle Fire HD 7" for a little over a year now, and I've noticed recently that when I need to keep the charge cord looped over something above my Kindle to keep an 'upward' pressure on the socket or it won't charge. Does anyone else have this problem and is there a solution that does not require me to send it back to Amazon?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There have been a number of reports on the early models that the charging port gets loose with use. To my knowledge there is no solution except asking Amazon to replace it.  They may do so, even though it's out of warranty, since it's a clear defect.  At the least they will probably offer you a discount on a replacement if you're willing to return the defective one.


----------

